# The coolest new tank I have ever seen



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

At Northwest Frog Fest there was a vendor named Mike Hager (e-mail [email protected]) , who runs Dendrobates by Design. He had on display some of the coolest 10 gallon, and 20 gallon verticals I have ever seen. The front opening door is a stroke of genious, and they hold water! No leaks! AND, they don't fog up. Mike took existing ideas and perfected it. I am sold on these, and will be converting soon. Mike did NOT ask me to talk about his tanks, but if I see something cool, I am darn sure to tell every one I know about it. Check em out.







Mike sells these wicked backgrounds that look great. The weird net looking thing is an artificial tree branch, made from rubber and rolled moss. After a few weeks this is what they look like.









Mike told me that he harvests the moss often for more tanks, and that they make a great spot for mounting broms and other epiphytes.









You can put about 4 on a standard rack, and they look slick side by side. Its hard to see the door in this picture but its there. It's huge, and easy to remove. If you look up top, the slits are screen for ventilation. Mike demonstrated the NO FOG feature of his tank. They do NOT mist up, like mine often do, clear as can be.









The hole in the center between the screen vents up top is for a misting head. An AZDR Dendro Rain (Have yout tried theirs? You should.) or MistKing (The ones I use) bulkhead will fit in nicely in that hole for misting your tank. The photo shows one in place.









Set up in sequence. These are a thumbnail frogs paradise. Oh yeah I almost forgot and he installs spigot drains in the front too. Like from a coffee dispenser, quick pour drain spouts right in front. It's all there. AND! Mike sells parts too so if you want to build one yourself from an old 10 or 20 gallon your not using, you can. I am still impressed, give Mike an e-mail [email protected] tell him Dave from ED's Fly Meat sent ya, but get in line, his next 4 are for me!


----------



## gaboon (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are sweet, Do you know what moss he uses? And why rolled?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting Dave. Now I wish I would have made it to the meeting just to see these tanks.

How does the front door work? Does it swing open or do you actually remove it?

How about a heads up on some pricing?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome. 
It looks like spaghnum peat moss. If it is kept constantly wet under strong lighting, it will eventually grow and turn green.


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

Very Cool!! 
and I'll second Gary1218, tell us more about those doors Please


----------



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

If i remember right he sold just backgrounds as well.

sweety


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So are these complete custom tanks or 10gal verts? While I agree the design seems very nice they seem a bit small.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I think he said they can be 10 gallon or 20 gallon verts. Great design, I would be interested in buying some if they were cheap enough.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

The door has no moving parts and is held in place by gravity. You simply push it up an inch and then pull down and out it comes. No hinges, simple design.

They are 10 gallon conversions, BUT, Mike can do this to ANY tank.

The rolled up moss makes a tree like look and when grown in looks like a tree covered in epiphytes. They are great for mounting broms, orchids and things on on them


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*if...*

someone get's prices or information from Mike concerning his inserts or backgrounds....please post!


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yay I just purchased the full set up from mike for $100. I'm looking forward to see how a misting system works with them. SO far So good.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Would he do a design for a 90 vert? (I just need the front not the background) Guess I can email him?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I talked to Mike for quite a while and from what it sounded like, he was willing to custom inserts.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

these look awesome but i'm still a bit fuzzy on the details. i don't quite understand how the door works, and how the front doesn't fog up, isn't that just a top vent, or am i missing something? i'd also like to hear more about the drain, or maybe see a photo. 99% fruit fly proof? looks like it. now if he can make these for 15 gallon tanks i might just have to buy a few.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice design!!
I too am a little fuzzy on the door setup. I can visually see it go up in my mind, but how does it come out of it's track? Or does it have a track? How is it water tight at the bottom? 

I can't believe one of us never thought of doing the misters that way. The way this tank is set up, you would never have to drill a hole again. I am sold.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i too think that not having to drill the tank is awesome. as for misters i know sickvoodoo does some of his like that. it also looks like the bottom piece of the door is black, which is nice to hide leca. only thing i find questionable is completely removing the front. it's kinda nice just having a hinge to swing it open and shut real quick.


----------



## arrow-frog-fan (May 15, 2006)

Man, that is the most awsome idea I have seen in awhile. I love the tree branches and the front. I haven't yet tried the whole vertical design yet cause I haven't really liked many that I have seen. These look spectacular. They are just as nice as FCA's or maybe better.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah i guess i never thought that with the hinge at the bottom, it's much easier for gravity to work it's magic and for my doors to break.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm interested to know what type of moss that is, and the requirements that need to be met for it to grow like that.


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

I had to come back to this thread!! 
There hasnt been any reply on exactly what kind of moss that is
does anyone know? 
I love the idea and want to try to use it in my next design, but am hesitant to just use spagnum moss, Ive never had much luck getting it to grow.
if no-one knows for sure, any suggestions as to what might work in this fashion?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave,

Been trying to email Mike at that email address for a price quote on something, emails getting sent back to me saying address rejected.. is [email protected] still his valid email? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

It is definately spagnum


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

Corpus - 
His e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

NWMusician said:


> Corpus -
> His e-mail is [email protected]


Thank you. :wink:


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

dracotaz said:


> I had to come back to this thread!!
> There hasnt been any reply on exactly what kind of moss that is
> does anyone know?
> I love the idea and want to try to use it in my next design, but am hesitant to just use spagnum moss, Ive never had much luck getting it to grow.
> if no-one knows for sure, any suggestions as to what might work in this fashion?





Ryan said:


> It is definitely spagnum


I agree. I even double checked in a big boring moss book and its spagnum without a doubt, but it probably isn't the best moss for your viv. Notice in some of the pictures of the color it looks like its dying as well. But it also may be due to the low humidity at the time.

-Andrew


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

it looks like its dying because it was originally dead when he placed it in the viv. Along iwth that how it is growing isnt the best for spag which is terrestrial...very cool methods though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

It's not dying...it just hasn't come back to life yet. I was there and saw the tanks and inserts he had for sale--amazing. He sold the tanks with the 'dead' moss in them, and then after a decent amount of misting, the moss is revived to create what you see in the really green one. A great way and medium in which to grow epiphytes.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

basically what i meant, it is normal dried spagnum sold at the hd basically.


----------



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that sphagnum didn't often start growing again; sometimes there are spores in the moss that get going, but the turning green business is usually just due to algae colonization.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i was under the impression that it was mainly from the spores.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Well spagnum isnt known to grow from spores... But it is just regenerating, and it happens very often if you keep it in good conditions.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> it looks like its dying because it was originally dead when he placed it in the viv. Along iwth that how it is growing isnt the best for spag which is terrestrial...very cool methods though.


No when I was referencing that it looked like it was dieing I wasn't talking about the ones that hadn't grown yet but the one that was up and growing well. I usually grow aquatic, and semiaquatic mosses and light yellow/red/white usually means dead to me, not thinking about how this specific moss usually turns white-red topped when it has excellent conditions.

Sorry about that, it was just a misunderstanding.

-Andrew


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone been in touch with Mike? After getting the correct email address my email finally went through but I haven't heard back. Just wondering if anyone else has been placing orders as I wanted to have something made or rather a quote for it.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i emailed him several weeks ago but never heard back...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

He mentioned to me that his computer had crashed and he was having issues with finding internet access. Have you tried calling him?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't have his phone number. If you have it and don't think he'd mind, feel free to private message me the contact info. Thanks.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

i like the whole mounting epiphytes thing it the moss log but if you were going for just overall effectivness to mount plants in could you make to whole backgroung sphagnum moss like in someway to maximize planting as i would be very interested in doing so


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

you could you would have to get some of the same plastic/rubber material that those logs are made of and put a layer of it like 1" maybe 
1 1/2" and then shove all the moss in there you would have to maybe silicone it to the sides before u put the moss on then silicone it to the top ot the back after you stuff it mith moss


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

where do you get that rubber mesh stuff? Also, what other moss could you use besides sphaghnum and get growing like that?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mike -
If I can find his business card he gave me....


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

After seeing this I tried something similar. I just took some wider holed mesh and rapped some dry spaghum in it. Then I attatched the little package to the backwall of one of my tanks with toothpicks closer to the lights.

2 weeks later and the moss was greening up, turning nice and lush. Unfortuneately I have no photos because Im at college now! Just got in today.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

themann42 said:


> these look awesome but i'm still a bit fuzzy on the details. i don't quite understand how the door works, and how the front doesn't fog up, isn't that just a top vent, or am i missing something? i'd also like to hear more about the drain, or maybe see a photo. 99% fruit fly proof? looks like it. now if he can make these for 15 gallon tanks i might just have to buy a few.


has anybody ordered and received any of these tanks that maybe could help explain answers to the question above???


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Sarah!

Well as stated above, his computer fried and he hasn't been able to check his emails. His back also went out and he has been busy recovering, but he is available by phone if anyone needs to get in contact with him. He's working out a price quote for me and once I'm ready to work on this tank in a few weeks, we're going to scale the design (just the front) to 3'x2'.. should be interesting.


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

Could any one please PM me his phone number i would like to get a quote from him as well. I got to see the tanks at NWFF and i can say thy are some of the best i have seen... :shock: 

From what i saw of the door its like putting it in a sliding glass door track it has a lip on the top and bottom, The top is a deep track and the bottom is shallow. If you where to pull straight out it is locked in but when you lift it up you can pull the bottom out just enough to slide it down out of the top track.

And a 15gal tank has the same footprint as a 10gal so you can use his 10gal kit on a 15.

If that makes any sense :? 

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Source ?*

Does anyone have a source on the rubber coated wire?

It appears to me that this is basically a "sphagnum moss" wall - only in tubular form. 

But I've never been able to find acceptable rubber coated wire - does anyone know of a good source for this?

Thank you.

s


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

(anyone?)


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott,
I have some plastic netting that I can bring to the BBQ, that could be used for this if you're interested. 

Here's a link to the product page

I have some of the XV1170 and I think some of the XV1020. Certainly enough to make up a couple of those sphag moss tubes. The stuff is nearly indestructable and I've used it in all of my vivs to contain the LECA layer.

If you still have it, you can trade me some coffee filters for the netting.  
Eric


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Please do bring some along - I'd appreciate it.

I've also got to get a few clippings for you as I recall.

I'll try to find my "bag" of coffee filters, I've got a ton of them and I don't use 'em anymore.

s


pl259 said:


> ... If you still have it, you can trade me some coffee filters for the netting.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,

You can get good stuff like that mesh, all plastic conrtuction from lowes/home depot. It is used for covering gutters to stop leaves falling in and is about $3 for a 6 inch by 8 ft roll. 

I used to use it for FF cultures when i first started out and had no idea!!

Regards

Steve


----------



## iggy (Sep 8, 2007)

hi there
I have been trying to contact "dendrobates by design" by email, with no luck...I see you say he is having trouble with his PC and internet...could someone please pm me his contact number as I would love to chat with him re a possible order for a reptile park for his vivs...
many thanks!


----------



## MartinShaver (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone gotten a conversion kit yet? I really want to look at some more pics and decide if I want to get a few for my small frog room I want to make.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone ever found out the details on how that door works. I'm in the process of converting a 40g long, into a vertical, and need to construct a front.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Source ?*



Scott said:


> Does anyone have a source on the rubber coated wire?
> 
> It appears to me that this is basically a "sphagnum moss" wall - only in tubular form.
> 
> ...


I have some at home. Orchid store somewhere. I cant recall but I used it for years to make "Hydrologs" for orchids.
It cant be that hard to find,but check local nurseries/greenhouse supply places...
S


----------



## Chris_LCMNH (Nov 10, 2007)

First post....I'll post up an intro shortly

But as for rubber meshing, try Home Depot in the Fencing Supplies area.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...00677&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&langId=-1

Hopefully that direct link works, if not...go to homedepot.com > search field = fence supplies > left-hand navigation menu = Meshes & Fabrics. I use the green rubber coated wire mesh as ramps within an aquatic turtle habitat at work. I THINK this is what is used on these backgrounds to hold the moss in place.


----------



## Ira (Jan 17, 2007)

if someone has the contact information for mike, could you PM it to me? i would like to get a couple of the conversion kits but all emails i have sent to both the email addresses listed in the site have been returned to me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can someone PM me Mike's contact info??


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just thought I would revive this thread and see if any did get an order on the tank or the fronts of these? If so a price quote to get an idea for the front would be nice.


----------



## chelskisw6 (Nov 27, 2008)

another bump, curious about these tanks as well... anyone get one? how are they working out?


----------

